# Taurus Raging Bull 44mag



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

A few months ago I was looking at a Raging Bull; now when I am looking at the local stores, no one has them. Any ideas on what is going on? Or has anyone seen a blued 44mag one around eastern ND? Thanks for any help!

-mmhoium


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing. The old Sportsmans warehouse used to have a lot of the raging bulls. I have found very few on line also. Are they being recalled or low quality, or are they in high demand?? Any one have any idea?


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I got one a couple of years ago. Got lucky and found it on my first gun shop I went to. Tried to do some price comparing and couldn't find another one in Fargo. So I went back and paid for it that day. Mine is the 8" Stainless model. Great shooter, heavy to carry around deer hunting though. If you find one, you'll like it.


----------

